# Superman vs Hulk Production Still!



## lordkermit (Oct 19, 2014)

Here are some of the production stills of the upcoming Superman vs Hulk movie.


1.



2.



3.



4.




5.





This gets released on May 15TH 2017.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

The CG could use some work. I hope Ruffalo is reprising his role.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2014)

Lolwuttehuh?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello Superchimp.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The CG could use some work. I hope Ruffalo is reprising his role.



Isn't Edawrd Norton coming back for this adaptation? I heard rumours about it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In b4 it's locked


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2014)

So whats the point of this thread? Was the OP attempting to troll or something?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2014)

I love these.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 20, 2014)

Is that from a video game?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 20, 2014)

Who's superchimp?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

pretty sure he's the dude who was promoting that forum, Chimpout


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 20, 2014)

you mean that racist website?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

yes, the racist website


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> pretty sure he's the dude who was promoting that forum, Chimpout



Oh God, I didn't even know that website existed.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 20, 2014)




----------

